# A sunrise from my place this morning.



## Pappy (Jan 31, 2016)

Had to snap this pretty picture this am.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 31, 2016)

Beautiful Pappy.

I LOVE sunrises; shows I'm alive for another day.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 31, 2016)

You got that right, Falcon.:sentimental:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow, see - that was one of the reasons I wanted to move to Florida. Imagine doing my T'ai-Chi in front of that landscape.

This is the typical sunrise in PA -


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2016)

Beautiful Pappy, the sky can be so awesome at times!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh that's beautiful pappy...we get sunsets and sunrises like that quite often here too..


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 31, 2016)

When  my Sophie and I would go to the reservation at dawn...


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 31, 2016)

Great picture Pappy!:applause2:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 31, 2016)

Gorgeous Pappy!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow,beautiful!


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 31, 2016)

Lovely, Pappy.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 1, 2016)

This was part of ours yesterday.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Had to snap this pretty picture this am.



nice catch Pappy! I didn't see this post yesterday denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> View attachment 26351View attachment 26352
> 
> This was part of ours yesterday.



Those are both gorgeous Babs, wowee wow!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Beautiful Pappy.
> 
> I LOVE sunrises; shows I'm alive for another day.



I love mornings now, but when I was younger, well, I hate to think of all the sunrises I missed Oh well, time to catch as many as possible now


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 1, 2016)

Taken in the summer when I was up feeding the pigs.  Most civilised people would still be in bed. In the centre of the pic, you can just see 'Mither Tap' which is the highest part of Bennachie (from Gaelic = Breast shaped hill).


----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2016)

Very nice, Capt.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> View attachment 26357
> 
> Taken in the summer when I was up feeding the pigs.  Most civilised people would still be in bed. In the centre of the pic, you can just see 'Mither Tap' which is the highest part of Bennachie (from Gaelic = Breast shaped hill).



That is really lovely CL!!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 1, 2016)

Very nice Pappy.  Ken and others, nice contributions as well.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 2, 2016)

There has been such beautiful sunrises this past year. I don't even have a really good camera to take these pictures with but there is so much beauty captured even with the one I do have.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 2, 2016)

Beautiful. :sentimental:


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 3, 2016)

i love sunrise. this is taken from my back stairs
View attachment 26432


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 3, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> i love sunrise. this is taken from my back stairs
> View attachment 26432[/
> 
> Beautiful!QUOTE]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2016)

Babs and BlunderWoman, very nice sunrise pics!  I love sunrises and sunsets....but have to say I'm usually only awake for the latter.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

Well, I did finally catch a Sunrise, but as you can see, it is only through the trees outside my bedroom window.  I love what I saw, but we can't capture with a camera, what the human eye can see  I live right on the coast so there are some rolling mountains just inland from here.  So that's where the sun rises, and if there is fog, forget about it, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> BlunderWoman said:
> 
> 
> > i love sunrise. this is taken from my back stairs
> ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Beautiful. :sentimental:



I want to see more of yours Pappy!! Mon, gets up and chug mo coffee, take perdy pics fo us!!


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 6, 2016)

This mornings sunrise. :love_heart:


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 6, 2016)

....lovely photos, everyone, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 6, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> View attachment 26357
> 
> Taken in the summer when I was up feeding the pigs.  Most civilised people would still be in bed. In the centre of the pic, you can just see 'Mither Tap' which is the highest part of Bennachie (from Gaelic = Breast shaped hill).



Yes!  I see 'MitherTap'.  Looks about a 34 C cup.


----------



## Wren (Mar 10, 2016)

*A new day dawns...*

View attachment 27467


----------



## Pappy (Mar 11, 2016)

Ok Denise, here's one I took on my walk this morning.


----------



## 911 (Mar 11, 2016)

You know what they say about a red sunrise in the morning............


----------

